# Making Rockets



## Janger (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey everybody.

This video is a tour of the Delta rocket factory in Alabama. These are the work horses of the US military and NASA. They just launched the latest Mars mission with a Delta. Huge halls and big machines. Friction stir welding, giant 25 ton presses, big mills making ortho plate. Get past the slow bit at the start and it gets fascinating in my opinion. Best video I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Hruul (Aug 7, 2020)

Very interesting video.  Thanks John.


----------

